# Towee boat in Jax/St Aug area?



## mm9 (Jan 4, 2010)

Looking into getting a towee to compliment my larger skiff. Does anyone have one or know of anyone that may have one in the area. Willing to pay for fuel etc and trade trips with my skiff. 

thanks in advance


----------

